# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger worden en hardlopen.

## Deeske

Hallo allemaal

Ik heb een vraagje misschien heeft iemand een antwoord of advies.

Ik ben bezig met een trainings schema voor hardlopen.
Maar we zijn ook bezig om zwanger te worden.
Nou is mijn vraag of ik dan nog wel moet gaan hardlopen?

Mvg
Deeske :Smile:

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Deeske,

Ik zou absoluut niet gaan hardlopen als je zwanger bent. Nu je nog niet zwanger bent, kun je gerust gaan hardlopen, maar zodra je wel zwanger bent, zou ik ermee stoppen voor alle zekerheid. Zwanger zijn is op zichzelf al een topprestatie voor je lichaam zelf, dus het is zowiezo niet verstandig om dan zo intensief te hardlopen. Daarnaast is het ook niet goed voor de embryo/foetus. De baby in de baarmoeder heeft een doorlopende toevoer van zuurstof en voedingsstoffen nodig om te kunnen groeien. Een behoefte die in de loop van de zwangerschap alleen maar toeneemt. Een langdurige en een grote afname van de toevoer kan schade aan het embryo veroorzaken, maar kortdurende afname (zoals tijdens de bevalling) niet. Als jij intensief gaat hardlopen zal die zuurstof en voedingstoffen wat het kindje normaal gesproken krijgt afnemen. Dus vandaar dat het mij persoonlijk niet verstandig lijkt om te gaan hardlopen tijdens een zwangerschap. Ik zou dan kiezen voor een andere sport. Iets wat niet zo intensief is als hardlopen. Sporten is eigenlijk heel goed tijdens een zwangerschap en het bevordert ook de bevalling omdat de spieren van de bekken soepeler zijn dan. Maar kies alsjeblieft niet voor het hardlopen. 

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Deeske

Hallo Deylanna

Dank je wel voor je reactie.
Ik zal even gaan kijken wat ik dan kan gaan doen.
Ik weet ook nog niet of ikwel zwanger ben ik kan 2 weken een test doen.

Nogmaals bedankt

Groetjes
Deeske

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Deeske,

Laat nog ff weten als je wilt, wat voor een sport je gaat doen en natuurlijk of je zwanger bent. 

knuf
Déylanna

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Deeske!

Ben idd ook wel benieuwd of je nu zwanger bent!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Deeske

Sorry voor de late reactie was mijn inlog gegevens kwijt.

Maar ik kan jullie vertellen dat ik 12-12-2009 uitgeteld ben en dat ik lekker ben gaan zwemmen 2x in de week om toch nog een beetje in beweging te blijven.

Groetjes
Deeske

----------


## Sylvia93

Goed nieuws dus! Wel spannend hoor nog ruim een maandje en dan is het al zover! Zwemmen is geloof ik geen punt tijdens de zwangerschap nee, er bestaan niet voor niets speciale zwangerschapszwemlessen!  :Big Grin: 

Weet je al wat het gaat worden? Of is dat nog een grote verrassing!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Deeske

Hallo

Nee we weten nog niet wat het gaat worden dat blijft een verrassing.
Dat vinden wij ook het leukste.

Maar ik hou je op de hoogte.

Groetjes
Deeske

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Deeske,

Ah dat is idd het leukste ja! Ik zou het zelf ook niet willen weten (al ben ik bang dat ik zou gaan zwichten hahaha) Ben erg benieuwd! Verloopt alles tot nu toe goed? Je hoeft niet heel erg lang meer, nog 19 dagen! Spannend!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Deeske

Hallo Sylvia

Ik zal het je nog sterker vertellen dat onze dochter geboren is op 24-11-2009
Ze is 46 cm en weegt 2200 gram.
En ze heet Jazlin.

Ik heb er in totaal 4 uur over gedaan vanaf de eerste ontsluitings wee tot ze er was.
Ik heb 10 minuten geperst en ze was er.
Ik dacht dat ik wel meer als 24 uur bezig zou zijn met onze eerste maar het ging lekker vlot.

Groetjes
Deeske

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Deeske!

Gefeliciteerd met de geboorde van jullie dochter!! Mooie naam :Smile: 

Idd lekker vlot gegaan binnen 4 uur! Nou ff lekker genieten van die kleine spruit toch!? :Big Grin: 


Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Deeske,

Gefeliciteerd met de geboorte van jullie dochter! Geniet er lekker van!
Orginele mooie naam  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Deeske,

Hoe gaat het nu met Jazlin (blijf het een prachtige naam vinden!)?
Bevalt het ouderschap een beetje? En ga je binnenkort het hardlopen weer oppikken? Of ga je het bij zwemmen houden?  :Big Grin: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Deeske

Hai Sylvia

Jazlin doet het geweldig ze is heel tevrede en ontspannen als je haar pakt, dan laat ze zo mooi har armpjes langs har lijfje hangen.
De plannig is dat ik weel ga hardlopen, maar ik wil straks ook met Jazlin gaan baby zwemmen want ze vind haar badje ook heerlijk.
Ze zal wel net als mama een water rat worden.hi hi

Groetjes
Deeske

----------


## Sylvia93

Zo moeder zo dochter!  :Big Grin: 
Gelukkig dat ze zo snel tevreden is. Ben benieuwd hoe het gaat wanneer je weer start met hardlopen  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

